# Happy Thanksgiving



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving!

Love to eat turkey
’cause it’s good
Love to eat turkey
Like a good boy should
’cause it’s turkey to eat
So good

Turkey for me
Turkey for you
Let’s eat the turkey
In my big brown shoe
Love to eat the turkey
At the table
I once saw a movie
With betty grable
Eat that turkey
All night long
Fifty million elvis fans
Can’t be wrong
Turkey lurkey doo and
Turkey lurkey dap
I eat that turkey
Then I take a nap


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, Chrose! I don't have any fine poetry to garnish the festivities with, but a simple wish for a wonderful holiday with family and friends.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

'Twas the night of Thanksgiving, But I just couldn't sleep
I tried counting backwards, I tried counting sheep.
The leftovers beckoned The dark meat and white 
But I fought the temptation With all of my might.

Tossing and turning with anticipation
The thought of a snack became infatuation.
So, I raced to the kitchen, flung open the door
And gazed at the fridge, full of goodies galore.

I gobbled up turkey and buttered potatoes,
Pickles and carrots, beans and tomatoes.
I felt myself swelling so plump and so round,
'Til all of a sudden, I rose off the ground.

I crashed through the ceiling, floating into the sky
With a mouthful of pudding and a handful of pie.
But, I managed to yell as I soared past the trees....
Happy eating to all Pass the cranberries, please.

May your stuffing be tasty,
May your turkey be plump.
May your potatoes 'n gravy
Have nary a lump,
May your yams be delicious
May your pies take the prize,
May your Thanksgiving dinner
Stay off of your thighs.
[COLOR=#Sienna]HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy T Day............xoxoxo


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Let's eat the turkey out of a big brown shoe? Oh my! That is tempting.

Nice poems, guys!

I hate to sound ordinary, but I ate it off a plate once again. Maybe next year I'll do the shoe. 

Thanksgiving is the BEST!! I hope you all had a fine day.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving all!

I had Roast Duck.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kuan, my son would have loved to have dinner with you! He likes the Turkey, but LOVES the Duck!!!

I brined the turkey this year with honey and spices. The Turkey was excellent however I discovered that the brine would leach a bit and fill the cavity. I didn't realize this and used that liquid for my gravy and oyyy!!!!!was it salty!!! Luckily the turkey didn't need any wetting so all worked out.

And just so's ya know the "poem" was actually part of Adams Sandlers Turkey song.
Now on to Christmas and more feasting! :chef:  :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We had a wonderful dinner at my SIL's. My BIL brined the bird for about 6 hours. He used my All-Clad roaster with rack and it came out delicious. Only small problem was that his oven apparently is uneven; one side (the side with the thermometer) was done, but the other side was a bit pink at the bone. No problem; we gently nuked the pieces and they were fine. After several really dry turkeys, this one was a winner and everyone made there delight known. My job was to bring green beans, so I bought a couple of pounds of what looked like nice ones. However, when I cooked them in the microwave (which is usually a sure-fire success) they proved to be tough. Was I peeved! We had enough other stuff to eat, so it was fine. Nice to see the family, too.

My next holiday endeavor is latkes for about 65 people on December 10. Bring on the sour cream! :lips:


----------

